# Cowboy Bebop Live Action movie..?



## XeoFLCL (Aug 15, 2009)

Keanu Reeves To Star In Cowboy Bebop - Screen Rant
Was one of my favorite shows growing up, and if they ruin cowboy bebop I'm going to rage bigtime. I hear that the person who created cowboy bebop though is going to overview it and if he finds it shitty then he'll cut it and not allow it to be aired. I hope this is true. Anyways as long as it's not like the DBZ movie


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 15, 2009)

He would make a good Spike. I still have the movie they made ages ago on dvd somewhere. I freaking love Cowboy Bebop! I have yet to see the Dragon Ball movie, though. It looks decent, I can't really judge until I've seen it.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 15, 2009)

Old news, but just as disappointing as the day I first read it. 



IbanezShredderB said:


> He would make a good Spike. I still have the movie they made ages ago on dvd somewhere. I freaking love Cowboy Bebop! I have yet to see the Dragon Ball movie, though. It looks decent, I can't really judge until I've seen it.



Which Dragon Ball movie are _you_ talking about? Evolution was an embarrassment, to put it nicely.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 15, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Which Dragon Ball movie are _you_ talking about? Evolution was an embarrassment, to put it nicely.



The live action one, I've yet to see it. I figured I'll wait until it's out on dvd and torrent it that way if it sucks I didn't waste any money.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 15, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> Keanu Reeves To Star In Cowboy Bebop - Screen Rant
> Was one of my favorite shows growing up, and if they ruin cowboy bebop I'm going to rage bigtime. I hear that the person who created cowboy bebop though is going to overview it and if he finds it shitty then he'll cut it and not allow it to be aired. I hope this is true. Anyways as long as it's not like the DBZ movie



the DBZ movie..don't even get me started on that one..shamefull piece of fucking shit of a so called "film"..

as for cowboy bee-bop i hope the creator will do as he said.


----------



## Arminius (Aug 15, 2009)

I love the anime, but i don't know about this. Anyways, why don't filmmakers seem to want to make original films anymore? Almost every movie that has come out recently is a revival of some older franchise.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Aug 15, 2009)

The Dragonball movie was an embarassment.

Though from the looks of it Reeves looks promising. I mean, at least this time he looks somewhat like the main character. Funnily enough I just rewatched the movie and TV servies last week.

Aside from that... I'd love to know who's playing Ed.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, Keanu Reeves playing in it sounds pretty promising actually, so to an extent that's relieving. And yes, the DBZ movie was horrible


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't think anybody alive or dead would think that Dragon Ball Evolution was even considered a movie.  

Making anime into movies can be done. Crying Freeman was done very well IMO, and that's all I can think of that did well. This can potentially go the same path as that. Hopefully that is. 

Otherwise it'll go down with the rest of failed attempts of Anime to Movie like Guyver, G-Saviour and Devil Man (where even the Japanese can't get right). 

And what's going on with the Evangelion movie? Not that I'm holding my breath.


----------



## thedonutman (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm unsure as to whether Keanu Reeves would be good in this. I thought he was good in The Matrix (first one at least) but personally I think he isn't very versatile. In many of the other films I've seen him in where he tries to be a very different character (we. Street Kings, Constantine, even A Scanner Darkly) I don't find him very convincing. Bill and Ted doesn't count 

Then again, I think the one character that Keanu Reeves is capable of suits Spike pretty well.

There was going to be an Evangelion movie? How are they going to find a kid emo enough to have relentless monologues about stuff too deep for a film


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 17, 2009)

thedonutman said:


> I'm unsure as to whether Keanu Reeves would be good in this. I thought he was good in The Matrix (first one at least) but personally I think he isn't very versatile. In many of the other films I've seen him in where he tries to be a very different character (we. Street Kings, Constantine, even A Scanner Darkly) I don't find him very convincing. Bill and Ted doesn't count
> 
> Then again, I think the one character that Keanu Reeves is capable of suits Spike pretty well.
> 
> There was going to be an Evangelion movie? How are they going to find a kid emo enough to have relentless monologues about stuff too deep for a film


I heard about the Evangelion live action movie. They might as well just scrap shinji and put a character with balls in his place, it's not like anyone likes his bitching 

Though, in the rebuild second movie, he's alot more ballsier and alot less whiny, however I think that comes along with the new Mari character introduction in the movie to make her seem a tad bit less out of place since in the movie she seems to be the only level headed character and fits nowhere in between shinji, asuka, and rei in terms of she's pretty self confident and content.. though I'm sure the 3rd rebuild movie will expose some tragic slightly exaggerated emotional problems with her.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I don't think anybody alive or dead would think that Dragon Ball Evolution was even considered a movie.
> 
> Making anime into movies can be done. *Crying Freeman was done very well IMO, and that's all I can think of that did well*. This can potentially go the same path as that. Hopefully that is.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you there, i have always though that crying freeman was well made, maybe because the story line is simple and there was no need for soopa doopa CGI and shit like this..Mr Kario is a nutcase though but a bloody good actor!!!


----------



## synrgy (Aug 17, 2009)

So apparently I was the only one who wasn't 100% offended by the Dragonball movie?  (don't get me wrong, I didn't think it was very good, but honestly, considering it was American made, it came out better than I _expected_ it to..)

I'm.... apprehensive about this casting call. Then again, at least it isn't Leonardo DiCaprio producing a live-action Akira movie. I'm still feeling terribly iffy about that one..


----------



## Xaios (Aug 17, 2009)

Remember that old episode of Family Guy where Brian goes to 'find himself' working in Hollywood, and while waitering a party, runs into Keanu Reeves, who has a woodpecker going at his head?

That's pretty much what I think of Keanu Reeves.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 19, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Remember that old episode of Family Guy where Brian goes to 'find himself' working in Hollywood, and while waitering a party, runs into Keanu Reeves, who has a woodpecker going at his head?
> 
> That's pretty much what I think of Keanu Reeves.


Shit, now that's what I think of when I think of Keanu Reeves


----------

